# Good Luck



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Wishing Good Luck to all you archery hunters. Save me at least 1 good buck to shoot at as I will be hunting the last 2 weeks of the season. Everyone have a very safe trip and enjoy your time outdoors.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

"Thorough preparation makes its own luck." 
Joe Poyer

I am hoping this is my fate this year. I have been going non-stop for 8 weeks preparing for the hunts this year.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

242 hours to go!!!!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I really don't even care if I get one. But my daughter is bowhunting for her first year, and I'd give anything to get her connected on something. She's got both an elk and a deer tag, and we've been scouting and finally went up and set up a stand over water for this year. And things look good. But it's called hunting, not killing, right? Either way, we ought to at least see some animals.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm getting the itch. Went up this morning and set up an ambush spot. Jumped 3 bucks in the 300 yd walk it took to get there. Things are looking good.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Best of luck gentlemen. May your arrows fly true.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Art, back atcha! U on The Dutton this year?
Ken, you and the bride best be prepared...you used up some "luck" already with those tags 8^) Good luck to you guys!!!!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

The sad thing is we could be hunting Nevada right now! I should of picked up a tag!
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I really don't even care if I get one. But my daughter is bowhunting for her first year, and I'd give anything to get her connected on something. She's got both an elk and a deer tag, and we've been scouting and finally went up and set up a stand over water for this year. And things look good. But it's called hunting, not killing, right? Either way, we ought to at least see some animals.


No matter what happen if you fill tag or no fill tag.You guys will have a great time spending together and making some good memory's.Good luck to both of you.

Thanks it all was a great time with family and friends and remembering the old man In GOD country.The kill is a bonus.Good luck all.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Stillhuntin you are correct about that. Every year I think it is all gone and I keep getting surpised. I only hope my wife has a bunch of fun on here hunt this year. I am really trying to make it as easy as an elk hunt can be on someone. It is hard for her to understand a mile or 2 hike in and out every day is easy in the elk game :shock: 

I hope a little of my luck for the rest my freinds on here and I can't wait to see the trophy pics to start coming in.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Stillhuntin, I'll be down around Dutton and maybe on the Parker. This will be the first time I have been able to have both my Sons on a out of state archery hunt. I don't care about filling my tag but I would like to see both my Sons a least get a shot a buck. This hunt is all about family and friends.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Cali Bow Man! I'll need all the luck I can get. (I'd rather be lucky than good anyway...) My heart condition has me parked and hunting flat ground close to camp this year. In fact, I'll probably just go camping with the old man and if I see something with bone on it's head I might loose an arrow. Good luck all!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

2011 is going to be a banner year for bowhunters. These are the good old days.
Good luck to you all, whatever it is you're after.
Me, I'm feelin' bloody. 3 tags to fill in 5 months. 8)


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tex, back in the early 70's, one of the guys stepped off the back of the truck bumper into a rut in the road and twisted his ankle badly. He was driven to the nearest urgent care, treated and brought back to camp. He couldn't walk without crutches so a couple of the guys carried him out to a vantage point just away from camp. When they returned to help him back, he told them that they first needed to go find his deer kill and get it back to be cleaned. He had filled both his buck tag and doe tag and with a recurve !!!!! Tex, I truely wish and hope that you get well and able to hunt the high country again !! Keep in touch.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

We did that exact thing for my uncle! but it was with a rifle... AWESOME!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Tex, back in the early 70's, one of the guys stepped off the back of the truck bumper into a rut in the road and twisted his ankle badly. He was driven to the nearest urgent care, treated and brought back to camp. He couldn't walk without crutches so a couple of the guys carried him out to a vantage point just away from camp. When they returned to help him back, he told them that they first needed to go find his deer kill and get it back to be cleaned. He had filled both his buck tag and doe tag and with a recurve !!!!! Tex, I truely wish and hope that you get well and able to hunt the high country again !! Keep in touch.


Thanks for the well wishes guys. I'm not quite as stuck as the guy in crutches but my heart has defiantly got me in slow motion. That's OK though, I believe you'll kill more deer by walking less...  Lets just hope something walks into me...


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> WasatchOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't even care if I get one. But my daughter is bowhunting for her first year, and I'd give anything to get her connected on something. She's got both an elk and a deer tag, and we've been scouting and finally went up and set up a stand over water for this year. And things look good. But it's called hunting, not killing, right? Either way, we ought to at least see some animals.
> ...


Hey, seriously, thanks buddy! I'm looking forward to spending time with her in the stand and just being together. But I'll work my butt off to try to give her the opportunity.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck?

you'll need it! The buckmaster will be hitting opening morning for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Hey, seriously, thanks buddy! I'm looking forward to spending time with her in the stand and just being together. But I'll work my butt off to try to give her the opportunity.


That all you can do and Im sure she will be happy that your doing that for her.


----------

